# Black Oak Burl



## Mike Jones (Oct 30, 2012)

[attachment=12874]
[attachment=12876]

This is some of that gnarly black oak...7" x 4 1/2/" and finished with Waterlox.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2012)

That's sweet, Mike! The form almost looks like it melted to that shape which I think is cool!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the shape- nice job...........


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 30, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That's sweet, Mike! The form almost looks like it melted to that shape which I think is cool!


That was my first thought too. Nice work.


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 30, 2012)

How cool is that ? Nice organic shape !


----------



## phinds (Oct 30, 2012)

Really nice. I think you should call it a large candle holder !


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2012)

That's very cool. If you ever get tired of it, turn it upside-down and call it a mushroom. I like it as is though.


----------



## myingling (Oct 31, 2012)

Great Lookin Turn ,,,


----------



## DomInick (Oct 31, 2012)

That's beautiful. And the turning is good to.


----------

